# Vorbereitung Umfrage: Welches ist der überflüssigste Thread 2005 ?



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
und wieder neigt sich ein Jahr dem Ende entgegen ...
Wie immer um diese Jahreszeit werden alle möglichen Umfragen zu den Ereignissen des Jahres gemacht.
Deshalb und aufgrund der großartigen Beiträge in sehr vielen Threads dieses Jahres ist mir die Idee zu der o. g. Umfrage gekommen:

*Welches ist eurer Meinung nach der überflüssigste Thread in diesem Jahr?*

Ich möchte diesen Thread hier nur als Vorschlagsliste verwenden, bevor ich dann die eigentliche Umfrage starte. Wahrscheinlich gibt es noch viel mehr so *grandiose Threads* wie (hier meine ersten Vorschläge):

1. Lieserpfad
2. Ehrlichkeit beim Winterpokal
3. Wer fährt die steilsten Steigungen ?

Die zeitlichen Vorstellungen sind: 
Bis spätestens zum 26.12. (Einsendeschluß) sind die Vorschläge (mit Begründung) hier einzureichen! Ich werde dann ab dem 26.12. eine Umfrage starten, in der ich alle (sinnvollen  )Vorschläge berücksichtigen werde. Die Umfrage läuft dann bis zum 1.1.2006.
Weitere Regeln:
In die Wertung gehen natürlich nur alle Threads mit "Gründungs"datum 2005 ein. Zusätzlich ist eine Mindestanzahl von Beiträgen (> 100 ?) erforderlich, die natürlich auch von unterschiedlichen Forumsmitgliedern real abgegeben worden sein müssen (Susis zählen also nicht mit  ) .

Ich bin für Anregungen und Diskussionen sehr dankbar (z. B. sollen wir uns nur auf dieses Regionalforum und die allgemeinen Foren beschränken oder nicht - ggf. gibt es ja ähnlich be....... Threads auch in anderen Lokalforen  ). 
Es ist auch die Frage zu klären, was der Gründer des Siegerthreads bekommt (ähnlich der goldenen Himbeere) -vielleicht finden wir ja einen Sponsor   ? 
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Schreiner2 (14. Dezember 2005)

dieser.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy_b (14. Dezember 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser.......


----------



## Cunelli (14. Dezember 2005)

Irgendwie haben doch alle Moutainbiker die gleichen Gedanken...


----------



## Manni (14. Dezember 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser.......


----------



## juchhu (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Bernd,

leider kann ich Dein Posting nicht lesen, da Du immer noch auf meiner Ignore-Liste bist. 
Nach 'Auswertung' Deines Threadtitels bleibt das auch so.

Unabhängig was Du vorgeschlagen hast bzw. was noch vorgeschlagen wird, dieser Thread hat definitive Siegeschancen. 
Nicht schlecht, wenn man weiß, dass dies erst Dein zweiter selbstgestarteter Thread ist.  

VG Martin

PS: Mein Stimme hast Du!


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Dezember 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser.......



100% agree!!!   


PS:
*der fuchs ist schlau und stellt sich dumm, bei manchen ist es anders rum* 

gruß marco


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Bernd.

Ich hätte da noch diesen

Powerakku für Sigma Mirage Set / Juchhus Beleuchtungsset


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2005)

Glückwunsch auch von mir  !

Den ersten Beitrag von Juchhu haste schon; fehlt noch die Wortmeldung von der WP-Einträge-Kontrollbehörde (Name von der Red. geändert, aber allen bekannt, drei Buchstaben  ) und schwups stehst du auf dem Siegerpodest  .

Gruß
Hammelbeglückwünscher


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch auch von mir  !
> 
> Den ersten Beitrag von Juchhu haste schon; fehlt noch die Wortmeldung von der WP-Einträge-Kontrollbehörde (Name von der Red. geändert, aber allen bekannt, drei Buchstaben  ) und schwups stehst du auf dem Siegerpodest  .
> 
> ...



Und zufällig noch 2 Zahlen    

Gruß

Volker


s.u.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und zufällig noch 2 Zahlen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


Pssssttttttt,

[Flüstermodus an]die dürfen wir hier nicht veröffentlichen, muß sonst gleich wieder editiert werden. Aber ein kleiner Tipp sei gestattet: die Zahlen liegen zwischen zwei und sechs und sind "ungerade".
[Flüstermodus aus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (14. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Pssssttttttt,
> 
> [Flüstermodus an]die dürfen wir hier nicht veröffentlichen, muß sonst gleich wieder editiert werden. Aber ein kleiner Tipp sei gestattet: die Zahlen liegen zwischen zwei und sechs und sind "ungerade".
> [Flüstermodus aus]


 
ich weiß immer noch nicht welche beiden zaheln gemeint sind   

aber dieser thread scheint echte siegeschancen zu haben


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser.......





			
				... schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht, wenn man weiß, dass dies erst Dein zweiter selbstgestarteter Thread ist.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> ...


Hallo an alle oben aufgeführten + Cunelli, Manni u.a.:
*So viele Regeln * hatte ich doch gar nicht aufgeführt, leider wurde mit dem Vorschlag dieses Threrads direkt gegen zwei dieser Regeln verstoßen  :
1. Mindestanzahl  echter Beiträge  > 100
2. Begründung (es wollen doch alle wissen warum diese Threads so sind!)

Also meine persönliche Bitte an alle:
Ab Beitrag #100 in diesem Thread, diesen Thread noch mal  - dann aber bitte mit Begründung vorschlagen (falls dann noch gewünscht).
Vielen Dank schon mal für die rege Beteiligung  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Pssssttttttt,
> 
> [Flüstermodus an]die dürfen wir hier nicht veröffentlichen, muß sonst gleich wieder editiert werden. Aber ein kleiner Tipp sei gestattet: die Zahlen liegen zwischen zwei und sechs und sind "ungerade".
> [Flüstermodus aus]




rpo35 ist in letzter Zeit mies drauf weil er für diese Umfrage nicht nominiert wurde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=196119


Guckst Du:




			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> War tagelang zutiefst betrübt...gebe meine Stimme Achse...


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Pssssttttttt,
> 
> [Flüstermodus an]die dürfen wir hier nicht veröffentlichen, muß sonst gleich wieder editiert werden. Aber ein kleiner Tipp sei gestattet: die Zahlen liegen zwischen zwei und sechs und sind "ungerade".
> [Flüstermodus aus]



Ich schweige      


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ralph Patzel alias rpo35 ist in letzter Zeit mies drauf weil er für diese Umfrage nicht nominiert wurde:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=196119
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Er hat das verbotene Wort in den Mund genommen.
Regieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


     



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd.
> 
> Ich hätte da noch diesen
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker,
ich nehme den Vorschlag (4.) zunächst nur unter Vorbehalt an:
1. Sind bisher nur 53 Beiträge geschrieben worden.
2. Aufgrund der Kürze des Threads fehlt dort (noch ?) das Polemische und die scharfen persönlichen Angriffe, die insbesondere nichts mit dem Thema (und auf gar keinen Fall irgend etwas mit realem MTB) zu tun haben!
Kurz gesagt, isgesamt fällt Dein Vorschlag etwas gegen meine drei Vorschläge ab (ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> ich nehme den Vorschlag (4.) zunächst nur unter Vorbehalt an:
> 1. Sind bisher nur 53 Beiträge geschrieben worden.
> 2. Aufgrund der Kürze des Threads fehlt dort (noch ?) das Polemische und die scharfen persönlichen Angriffe, die insbesondere nichts mit dem Thema (und auf gar keinen Fall irgend etwas mit realem MTB) zu tun haben!
> ...




Das können wir ändern!  


Gruß

Volker ( Der Terrornator)


----------



## Derk (14. Dezember 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser.......


Genau


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

@ Martin.

Besser nur 2 knackige als 48 sinnlose.


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

Volker K,

kann leider Deine Beiträge nicht lesen, da Du auf meiner Ignore-Liste stehst.

Kommentiere aber trotzdem:

Blöder Spamer




PS: Fußgänger habe ich grundsätzlich auf Ignore


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker K,
> 
> kann leider Deine Beiträge nicht lesen, da Du auf meiner Ignore-Liste stehst.
> 
> ...



@ Delgado

Was willst du einer der Oberspamer denn von mir.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

@ Bernd, hier noch ein Vorschlag.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161927&page=1&pp=25

Erfüllt aber das Kriterium > 100 Postings (*noch*) nicht.


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bernd, hier noch ein Vorschlag.
> 
> Erfüllt aber das Kriterium >/= 100 Postings (*noch*) nicht.




Cool. Was hast du denn für Drogen genommen ? Gummibärchen oder was


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Volker und Delgado,
bitte nicht diesen Thread für Eure persönlichen Animostäten verwenden. Hier geht es um eine ernste Sache.  
Übrigens hat sich schon einer der potentiellen Gewinner beteiligt. Der Fairness halber möchte ich aber gerne dazu sagen, daß die Weiterentwicklung von Threads nicht unbedingt durch den Gründer bestimmt werden kann.
Allerdings habe ich (als Ausnahme) bei dem ersten Beitrag von "Ehrlichkeit beim Winterpokal" so meine Zweifel!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker und Delgado,
> bitte nicht diesen Thread für Eure persönlichen Animostäten verwenden. Hier geht es um eine ernste Sache.
> Übrigens hat sich schon einer der potentiellen Gewinner beteiligt. Der Fairness halber möchte ich aber gerne dazu sagen, daß die Weiterentwicklung von Threads nicht unbedingt durch den Gründer bestimmt werden kann.
> Allerdings habe ich (als Ausnahme) bei dem ersten Beitrag von "Ehrlichkeit beim Winterpokal" so meine Zweifel!
> ...





Michael @ Delgado ist doof


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker und Delgado,
> bitte nicht diesen Thread für Eure persönlichen Animostäten verwenden. Hier geht es um eine ernste Sache.
> 
> Bernd



Volker ist doof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bernd, hier noch ein Vorschlag.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161927&page=1&pp=25
> 
> Erfüllt aber das Kriterium >/= 100 Postings (*noch*) nicht.




So der Fred ist über 100 Posting.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Dezember 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser.......



Dito !!! 

Weitermachen! Wir brauchen noch die 100 Postings!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bernd, hier noch ein Vorschlag.
> 
> 5. Vor-der-Arbeit-Biking Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld
> 
> Erfüllt aber das Kriterium > 100 Postings (*noch*) nicht.


Hallo Michael,
Du hast recht, den können wir aufnehmen.
Allerdings fällt er etwas gegen die anderen (ersten drei Threads) ab:
1. Es wurde mehrfach über reales Mountainbiking geschrieben.
2. Es wurden aus diesem Thread heraus Touren veranstaltet - sogar Tourenberichte von realen Touren sind drin (eigentlich ein K.O.-Kriterium für unsere Auswahl!)
3. Das Polemische und Persönliche kommt nur in Ansätzen zum Vorschein.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Du hast recht, den können wir aufnehmen.
> Allerdings fällt er etwas gegen die anderen (ersten drei Threads) ab:
> 1. Es wurde mehrfach über reales Mountainbiking geschrieben.
> ...



Zu 2. Korrekt, aber um morgens alleine zu Biken braucht's nicht unbedingt einen Fred mit 100 Postings.

Wenn ich das machte gäb's fast jeden Morgen 'nen neues Thema   


Wird aber noch weit übertroffen vom Lieserpfad-Thread der 0 km eingefahren hat   

Nominiere den auch.

Volker ist saudoof


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 2. Korrekt, aber um morgens alleine *zu Biken braucht's nicht unbedingt einen Fred mit 100 Postings.*
> Wenn ich das machte gäb's fast jeden Morgen 'nen neues Thema
> 
> 
> ...


Lieserpfad-Thread gehört auf jeden Fall dazu  
Zum Fettgedruckten: Anscheinend zählen manche Teilnehmer hier im Forum lieber die Anzahl der eröffneten Threads als die gefahrenen km, Höhen-m u. a Daten von realen Touren.
Das Ziel einer solchen Hitparade (Anzahl der erstellten Threads) ist mir aber nicht klar.

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Lipoly (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Bernd und Friends,
du hast doch

Teamgründung Bonn

und

an Unseren Technik Freacks Shimana Saint vs. XTR

vergessen!!!!!!!!!!!!    

lars

PS:WO IS DER VOLKER?


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd und Friends,
> du hast doch
> 
> Teamgründung Bonn
> ...



Bist Du sicher, dass Du die Postings richtig gezählt hast?

Denk an die Vorgaben!

Volker ist auf seiner 32. Weihnachtsfeier in so 'nem einschlägig bekannten halbseidenen Etablissement


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> Er hat das verbotene Wort in den Mund genommen.
> Regieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> ...



... ja ja .. und Steve muss wieder den Namen aus den Postings löschen.
Hab's gerade gesehen im Fred von Onkel Sonntag   

Dabei linkt rpo doch in seiner Signatur selbst auf seinen Namen ( ... und das Gesicht):

www.ralph-patzel.de


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

DelgadoDabei linkt rpo doch in seiner Signatur selbst auf seinen Namen ( ... und das Gesicht):

[url schrieb:
			
		

> www.ralph-patzel.de[/url]


... denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du sicher, dass Du die Postings richtig gezählt hast?
> 
> Denk an die Vorgaben!
> 
> Volker ist auf seiner 32. Weihnachtsfeier in so 'nem einschlägig bekannten halbseidenen Etablissement



meinste den puff bei volker 5min mim rad entfernt(kennst dich mit sowas aber gut aus hier micha!)? ich glaube das hat er aber nicht nötig  


lars


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd und Friends,
> 
> a)*Teamgründung Bonn*
> 
> ...


Hallo Lars,
folgender Kommentar zu Deinen Vorschlägen:
a) Erfüllt die Kriterien (> 200 Beiträge); 
Es sind, wenn ich das richtig lese, allerdings mindestens zwei Touren durchgeführt worden (K.O.-Kriterium). Insbesondere geht es dort ganz normal zu (wie ich eigentlich das Leben kenne): keine persönlichen Anfeindungen, Angriffe, Verleumdungen u.a. Ich gebe Dir recht, daß das Thema allerdings irgend wie nicht richtig verfolgt wird. Falls sich noch ein oder zwei Teilnehmer für die Nominierung dieses Threads aussprechen würden, würde ich es auf die Auswahlliste mit aufnehmen.
b) Hat nur 35 Beiträge (einschließlich ein paar von Susis, die nicht zählen), fällt deshalb raus.
Erlaube mir bitte eine persönliche Bemerkung:
Du bist erst seit Juli 2005 angemeldet. Vielleicht kennst Du die Favoriten dieser Wahl (die drei ersten von mir genannten Threads) nicht genau und vollständig. Wir anderen kennen natürlich auch noch die Realität um einige Threads herum - von daher wird das ganze noch ein wenig absurder. 
Was ich ausdrücken will: Die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Threads erfüllen fast gar nicht die Qualitätsanforderungen, die für einen Top-Platz in dieser Umfrage reichen würden.
(Ich hoffe Du bist mir nicht böse - ist nicht persönlich gemeint. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal beim Biken - würde mich freuen).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2005)

ich nominiere Butter unter nutella  und :


			
				Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser.......


,aber es geht noch schlechter dank herrn scott55


----------



## Splash (14. Dezember 2005)

Meine Nummer 1 starb aber schon nach der 5. Antwort, was aber evtl daran gelegen haben könnte, dasser besser in das Computer-Forum, als hier ins Lokal-Forum gehört hätte: Langenscheidt INET-Deutsch v1.0 

Ansonsten in Ehrlichkeit im Winterpokal auch nicht zu verachten...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nominiere
> 6. Butter unter nutella
> 
> ,aber es geht noch schlechter dank herrn scott55


Hallo beach90,
das sind ja wirklich völlig schwachsinnige Threads (siehe beim 1. der Beitrag #24 und beim 2. Thread #22- die Kommentare der Moderatoren sprechen mir aus der Seele)
Allerdings möchte ich den 2. Thread nicht aufnehmen, da er in KTWR steht - dort geht ja schon aus dem Titel draus hervor, daß nur Blödsinn drin ist.
6. "Butter unter Nutella " im Fitness-Bereich: Hut ab! -ist nominiert (wobei die vollständig überflüssigen persönlichen Angriffe darin fehlen, die ansonsten in meinen anderen persönlichen Favoriten die Extra-Würze ausmachen).
@Michael/Delgado
Du kennst Dich doch so gut im Forum aus. Vielleicht könntest Du ein paar Highlights aus den bereits jetzt nominierten Threads raussuchen (bitte ausschließlich die Nummern hierein posten - den ganzen M... wollen wir hier nicht wiederholen).
Ich könnte dann bei der endgültig stattfindenden Umfrage die Threads in Kurzform und mit den Highlights vorstellen - dann muß nicht jeder, der diese Threads noch nicht vollständig kennt, alles von vorne bis hinten lesen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2005)

Bernd,

bei allen Diskrepanzen - kämpfe   !!! Die paar Postings schaffst du locker, um die selbst auferlegte Meßlatte nicht zu reißen.

Ist doch wie bei der Wahl: der erste Trend stimmt in aller Regel - und danach bist du Titelaspirant.

Nabend
FürHammelKämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (14. Dezember 2005)

RalphPatzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hach,
> 
> das ist ja ein nettes Forum hier und dann gleich so'n hammafred.
> 
> ...




KRASS  Delgado hat schon wieder nen neuen Nick(bestimmt schon der 27.   )

gn8
lars


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> KRASS  Delgado hat schon wieder nen neuen Nick(bestimmt schon der 27.   )
> 
> gn8
> lars




Hallo Lars.

Ich vermute ja jemad anderes fängt mit J an.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi Jungs   
Ihr seid spitze!  
Bernd kriegen wir schon über die Hundert!  
Und ausserdem heisse ich jetzt *ralph*   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs
> Ihr seid spitze!
> Bernd kriegen wir schon über die Hundert!
> Und ausserdem heisse ich jetzt *ralph*
> ...




Hallo Klaus.

GUTE BESSERUNG. Hoffentlich bist du schnell wieder in Ordnung.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> GUTE BESSERUNG. Hoffentlich bist du schnell wieder in Ordnung.
> 
> ...


Hi Volker.

Wo her weisst du?     

Ist schon besser aber habe die letzten Tage Magenschmerzen bekommen was hier so Leute über einen schreiben.
Gleiche Mittel für alle!
*P.N.* ist raus. Danach weiß ich wo das Forum steht!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker.
> 
> Wo her weisst du?
> 
> ...




Ich kann meine Informanten leider nicht bekannt geben , aber wie du schon geschrieben hast ist es nicht Klasse was so ein paar Idioten hier für Probleme haben mit den Punkten ( alles nur Neid )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING
Und ausserdem heisse ich jetzt [B schrieb:
			
		

> ralph[/B]
> Gruß
> Klaus


Ich habe dir schon mal erklärt: ein Klaus gibt seinen Namen nicht auf  .

Oder willst du damit zugeben, dass deine Einträge nicht wahr sind  ??

Sankt Hammelklaus
(müssen nur ganz Eingeweihte verstehen)


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dir schon mal erklärt: ein Klaus gibt seinen Namen nicht auf  .
> 
> Oder willst du damit zugeben, dass deine Einträge nicht wahr sind  ??
> 
> ...


Hi Dieter,

da ich ehrlich bin wollte ich nur meine neue Identität preisgeben!  
Und noch bleibe ich euch als REDKING erhalten, es sei denn die Moderatoren sind hier nicht Objektiv!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Klaus.

Hast du gesehen?



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte...wo ist das Problem ? Immer schön langsam machen (quasi Mama's Einkaufsradeltempo) Das bringt richtig Punkte ohne sich zu quälen...




Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2005)

Wie hieß es im WP-Ehrlichkeitsthread so schön:

"Grosses Kino".

Bernd kommt, Bernd kommt...ganz groß in Mode (ok, Melodie ist leicht abgewandelt).

Redking / Klaus (nein, nicht ich selber: hab's euch nie verraten, aber heiße nicht nur Dieter, sondern habe den schicken Doppelnamen von Festus' Maulesel: Klaus-Dieter):

Um den Thread - war und ist eines der entscheidenden Kriterien von Bernd - voll "wettbewerbsähig" zu machen, erzähle mal watt von den Ruhrpöttlern: "watt'n mit den Flirts usw, alles gelohnt?" Lohnt es sich da, evtl. am 26. mitzufahren? Wir Frauen sind doch neugierig   

Hammelsonstwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Hast du gesehen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,

Und nachher schreibt er es sei ein Scherz! Aber vorher immer schön drauf!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hieß es im WP-Ehrlichkeitsthread so schön:
> 
> "Grosses Kino".
> 
> ...



Hallo Vetter des Namens,   
du darfst gerne sebst mit fahren oder warten bis die Dame mal hierher kommt zum radeln. 
Ich empfehle dort mitzufahren, denn die hatten eine Frauenquote von über 25%.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Bernd,

hier meine Vorschläge:

-Nix für Spaßbremsen und Antispamer

-Wieviele WP TEAMS wird denn die Region so erhalten???

-Touren durch die Wahner Heide und Umgebung

-Fahrtechniktouren und Mehr ... in GM, GL, K, SU, AK, ..

-Fläätdropteam Hennef

-Freeeeeeeed

-Bike & Grill und Mehr... in SU und GM

-Neuling sucht Mitfahrerin/ Mitfahrer

-Alles nur Spaß Fred

Oder am besten alle wo ich etwas reingeschrieben habe.
Habe da noch ein paar, aber das will ich den Gründern nicht antun und melde sie hier nicht an.  

Ich hoffe alle anderen Gründer sind darüber nicht sauer das ich die Threads vorgeschlagen habe.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich brauche eine Frau:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189011

Aus dem Bike- und Single Treff Forum    


Schönes Posting übrigens von Dubbel dazu auf Seite 2  :




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2205320&postcount=35


Mein Superfavorit "Youth of the Nation" ist leider von den Mods gelöscht worden. Weil es eben alle Anforderungen Bernds übererfüllt hatte   
Besonders die Anfeindungen


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> -Fahrtechniktouren und Mehr ... in GM, GL, K, SU, AK, ..
> 
> -Fläätdropteam Hennef
> 
> ...



Mitnichten, dafür darfst Du jetzt aber die Weihnachtsfeier alleine bezahlen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> hier meine Vorschläge:
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus,
so einfach geht es nicht.
Ich habe gesagt: mit Begründung!
Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und die  mal alle durchgesehen:
Bei den meisten geht es um Mountainbiking (Flätdropteam, Wahner Heide...), und andere sind in KTWR: außer Konkurrenz (Alles nur Spaß..) - fallen also alle raus!
Im "Neuling sucht.." sind von insgesamt 166 Beiträgen 122 von Dir und Volker - Dies würde ich auf das Niveau der Susis setzen (wir wollen ja keine Zwei-Mann-Threads in der Auswahl haben).
Übrig geblieben ist der Freeeed, den ich auf die Nominierungsliste mit darufsetze - Nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack ist er aber ein bißchen langweilig und viel !!! zu wenig persönlich!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (15. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> so einfach geht es nicht.
> Ich habe gesagt: mit Begründung!
> Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und die  mal alle durchgesehen:
> ...



Hallo Bernd,
meine Begründung ist, weil ich überall mit geschrieben habe und *Ich* und *jemand *dazu beitragen könntet, daß der Umgang untereinander im IBC Forum wieder respektvoller wird.

Viele 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Dezember 2005)

Hab auch einen Vorschlag:

"Trainingspartnerin Düren..." bezweifel aber, dass es die geforderten hundert Postings gibt (zumindest keine "w"-Postings).

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich halte trockenes Holz für Umfragen nicht besonders geeignet.   Soziologische Überkompetenz übrigens auch nicht.
Entschuldigung für meine nicht dem hier herschden hohen Niveau entsprechende  Meinung.

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (15. Dezember 2005)

Ihr braucht weibliche postings? 
   HUHU!
Kommt der fred jetzt doch in die nähere Auswahl?

flatter iss auch schon da...
Bernd, die Chancen steigen!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Dezember 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte trockenes Holz für Umfragen nicht besonders geeignet.   Soziologische Überkompetenz übrigens auch nicht.
> Entschuldigung für meine nicht dem hier herschden hohen Niveau entsprechende  Meinung.
> 
> _freundschaft_BAM


  
Mensch Jong,

hier biste in Kölle. Wir sind locker, hier darf jeder posten (und es fehlen ja noch reichlich dreißig). Wenn du dir den Thread von Anfang an durchliest, wirste auch sehen, dass unser Berndel nicht bei jedem unter den Top 10 rangiert (besonders gefallen hierzu hat: "der Fuchs ist schlau und..."  )

In deinem Fall darf man aber auch feststellen, dass ein kräftiges Braunschweiger Landbier manche Hemmung nimmt, ebenso wie manche Fertigkeit an der Tastatur.


Greetz
Hammelconsult


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Dezember 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr braucht weibliche postings?
> HUHU!
> Kommt der fred jetzt doch in die nähere Auswahl?
> 
> ...


Das ist 'ne andere Baustelle.

Da will irgendein Chris mit Puls 160 durch die Börde knallen und dabei sein Mädel betören.

Scheint aber unwahrscheinlich, dass das so hinhaut...

Nichtsdestotrotz, der Bernd rückt wieder dem eigenen Triumph näher  

Gruß
Hammelhetzer

(P.S: müssten jetzt bald die 65 kancken)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche eine Frau:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189011
> 
> ...


Ja Michael, der ist auch ganz gut, wird nominiert!
Zwischenstand der Nominierungen per heute:
*1. Ich brauche eine Frau
2. Butter unter Nutella
3. Lieserpfad
4. Freeed
5. Ehrlichkeit beim Winterpokal
6. Wie groß sind ...Steigungen ?*

Den Vor-der-Arbeit-Biking-Thread nehme ich (wegen zwei durchgeführter Touren: K.o-Kriterium) wieder raus. 
@FlatterAugust
Du kommst doch aus Braunschweig und gibst so tolle Kommentare ab. Gibt es nicht in Eurer Region einige Threads, die meine Kriterien (über-)erfüllen? Mach doch mal ein paar Vorschläge!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (16. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Michael, der ist auch ganz gut, wird nominiert!
> Zwischenstand der Nominierungen per heute:
> *1. Ich brauche eine Frau
> 2. Butter auf Nutella
> ...



Sorry Bernd, dann ist der Freeeeed auch raus. 
Habe schon mit Lars einige Freeeedtouren gefahren.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Michael, der ist auch ganz gut, wird nominiert!
> Zwischenstand der Nominierungen per heute:
> *1. Ich brauche eine Frau
> 2. Butter auf Nutella
> ...




B_a_H, hast wohl noch nie Butter *unter* Nutella gegessen   
Du überkompetenter (  ) Soziologe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> B_a_H, hast wohl noch nie Butter *unter* Nutella gegessen
> Du überkompetenter (  ) Soziologe


Hallo Michael,
danke für den Hinweis, ist schon korrigiert.
Dein anderer Kommentar hat mich auf eine Idee wegen der Preise gebracht:
Die Threads auf dem zweiten und dritten Platz werden gelöscht. Der Thread auf dem ersten Platz wird geschlossen und bleibt unter einer Kategorie "Überflüssigster Thread 2005" als anschauliches (Negativ-)Beispiel bis zur nächsten Wahl stehen (falls das geht, könnten ja ggf. alle Teilnehmernamen gelöscht werden).
Was haltet ihr davon: Soll ich eine entsprechende Anfrage bei den Moderatoren starten ? Wäre das ein Anreiz, für das nächste Jahr diesen Preis wieder zu "gewinnen"  ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (16. Dezember 2005)

Wann folgt denn die Umfrage über das überflüssigste Mitglied dieser Bergradgemeinde.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> danke für den Hinweis, ist schon korrigiert.
> Dein anderer Kommentar hat mich auf eine Idee wegen der Preise gebracht:
> Die Threads auf dem zweiten und dritten Platz werden gelöscht. Der Thread auf dem ersten Platz wird geschlossen und bleibt unter einer Kategorie "Überflüssigster Thread 2005" als anschauliches (Negativ-)Beispiel bis zur nächsten Wahl stehen (falls das geht, könnten ja ggf. alle Teilnehmernamen gelöscht werden).
> ...


Oh, oh,
unser aller "Lieblings-"Thread "Ehrlichkeit..." hat schon die eine Hälte des angedachten ersten Preises gewonnen und ist geschlossen worden (danke, Coffee, es gibt doch noch Moderatoren, die aufpassen).
Bleibt der Thread trotzdem auf der Nominierungsliste - wie ist Eure Meinung dazu ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Waschbaer (16. Dezember 2005)

Absolut! So ´ne Schließung ist doch als eine Art Prädikat anzusehen!


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wann folgt denn die Umfrage über das überflüssigste Mitglied dieser Bergradgemeinde.



falls einer die umfrage startet, ich nominiere den bernd.
deine siegeschancen wären auf jedenfall sehr, sehr gut.

weihnachtliche grüße


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Bernd, dann ist der Freeeeed auch raus.
> Habe schon mit Lars einige Freeeedtouren gefahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Hallo Klaus,
so einfach geht das jetzt nicht mehr:
Erst machst Du 10 Vorschläge für unsere Wahl, ich nehme dann nur einen und den willst Du jetzt wieder runter von der Liste haben.
Ich brauche, damit ich das mache, von Dir die Angaben/Beitrags-Nrn. in dem Thread:
wo ihr Euch zu einer Tour verabredet habt
und den Tourenbericht dazu (falls die Tour nicht abgesagt wurde - soll ja schon mal vorkommen).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

Ihr solltet alle mal gesammelt zu einem Spezialisten gehen. Mit ein wenig Glück bekommt ihr Mengenrabbat...


----------



## JürgenK (16. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr solltet alle mal gesammelt zu einem Spezialisten gehen. Mit ein wenig Glück bekommt ihr Mengenrabbat...


----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr solltet alle mal gesammelt zu einem Spezialisten gehen. Mit ein wenig Glück bekommt ihr Mengenrabbat...



Du kennst Dich da ja aus; Welchen empfielst Du?









@ O_a_S, Du alter Brandstifter  






PS: Zensur!? Ist jemandem aufgefallen welcher user account von steve aus diesem Fred gelöscht wurde?


----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu sag ich nur eins: IP-Adresse...






Alter Bekannter von Dir   


BTW


Der Fuchs ist schlau ..... 

.... ähhhh hatten wir doch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Dezember 2005)

Eine Bitte an alle:

hört auf, bestimmte Leute zu zitieren, wie z.B. Rpo35. Sonst muß man nämlich - trotz Ignorierliste - das unerträgliche Gekotze und Gewürge von den Kanaillen trotzdem lesen.

Stop it!

Hammeldanker


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

Warum soll's dir besser gehen als mir...


----------



## Beach90 (16. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Bitte an alle:
> 
> hört auf, bestimmte Leute zu zitieren, wie z.B. Rpo35. Sonst muß man nämlich - trotz Ignorierliste - das unerträgliche Gekotze und Gewürge von den Kanaillen trotzdem lesen.
> 
> ...


liebe menschheit , gott gab euch nicht umsonst humor und ironie , und ich bitte euch das hier ist ein internet forum ,also pisst euch nicht so an


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Dezember 2005)

@Bernd

bitte setze diesen Thread auf Platz 1. Selbst kritische Betrachter werden zugeben müssen, dass er sich ausgesprochen prächtig im Sinne der von dir formulierten Vorgaben entwickelt.

Mit rpo35 in deinem Thread hast du jetzt quasi nichts mehr zu befürchten. Mal schauen, ob morgen noch ein paar Mädels (nein, keine Susis, gibt noch andere...)  hier vorbeischauen, dann läuft die Soap wie geschmiert.

Gruß
Hammeltvglotzer


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> liebe menschheit...


Spar dir die Kraft. In der Gegend gibt's massig gefährliche Downhills und somit viele Kopfverletzungen...einige sogar, obwohl sie ihr Bike bergab tragen...


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hammeltvglotzer


Wann brauchst du eigentlich den nächsten neuen Nick ?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Dezember 2005)

Tjo, war mal ein gutes Lokalforum bis Anfang des Jahres.... lang lang ist's her. Zum Glück läßt sich wenigstens im LMB nicht spammen!


----------



## trekkinger (16. Dezember 2005)

Also das hier ist mit sicherheit der überflüssigste Thread überhaupt. Von Anfang an nur eröffnet, um jemanden zu denunzieren. :kotz:


Für eines ist er jedenfalls doch gut. Man erkennt ohne grosse Mühe, wen man besser auf der Ignoreliste stehen haben sollte. 


Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Schnegge (16. Dezember 2005)

Geiler freeed...

@Bernd wüsst' ich nich' wär du bist, würd ich auch denken "was für'n Ar$(h" aber naja, ein wespennest...mal kurz reinstechen...schauen was passiert...usw...freuen...usw...spaß haben....usw...
Ist zwar irgendwie gemein aber irrsinnig spaßig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr solltet alle mal gesammelt zu einem Spezialisten gehen. Mit ein wenig Glück bekommt ihr Mengenrabbat...




Wenn du vorgehst und uns den erfolg zeigen kannst ,  folgen wir deinem Beispiel!


----------



## volker k (16. Dezember 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Also das hier ist mit sicherheit der überflüssigste Thread überhaupt. Von Anfang an nur eröffnet, um jemanden zu denunzieren. :kotz:
> 
> 
> Für eines ist er jedenfalls doch gut. Man erkennt ohne grosse Mühe, wen man besser auf der Ignoreliste stehen haben sollte.
> ...



Wie? Wußtest du das nicht vorher?


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du vorgehst und uns den erfolg zeigen kannst , folgen wir deinem Beispiel!


Sorry, aber hier ist "Hopfen und Malz" verloren...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Dezember 2005)

dies seit meinem letzten Posting
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> dies seit meinem letzten Posting
> Grüße
> Bernd



hoffentlich meintest du *dies sei mein letztes posting*  

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Dezember 2005)

@all
also, nachdem wir uns alle gründlich mal hier "ausgetobt" haben, werde ich mal (ich hoffe) für alle verständlich mein
wirkliches Ziel offenbaren:
Ich möchte niemanden diffamieren (wobei ich glaube, daß manche das durch ihre eigenen Äußerungen sowieso selber gemacht haben - leider (?) lassen sich einmal gemachte Postings nach einer bestimmten Zeit nicht mehr ändern).
Mein Ziel ist es (manche haben es verstanden, manche nicht) das (z. T. unerträgliche - zumindest für mich - Niveau) des *MTB-Forums insgesamt * zu verbessern.
Dies gelingt uns allen (der Gemeinschaft wohlwollender) nur, wenn wir diese total negativen Threads "outen".
Was heißt das ?:
"Überflüssig" bedeutet für mich zunächst:
Wir haben uns irgendwann einmal hier im Forum beteiligt, um gleichgesinnte (fanatische?) Mountainbiker zu finden (zumindest war das meine Einstellung - ich bitte um andere Meinungsäußerungen, wenn daran etwas falsch ist!):
1) Alles was nichts im Entferntesten mit MTB zu tun hat, sollte hier auch nicht reingepostet werden (z. B. Butter unter Nutella?   im Fitness-Thread)
2) Diese unter 1) genannten sind die einfachen Fälle: (siehe auch: Ich brauche eine Frau?)das verbraucht
"nur" Speicherplatz - wie ich finde, total! sinnloserweise.
Noch schwerwiegender sind die Fälle, in denen sich diese "sinnlosen" Threads mit persönlichen Animositäten, Anfeindungen, gegenseitigen Verunglimpfungen, und sonstigen persönlichen Atttacken (flaming, u.a.) beschäftigen (z. B. Ehrlichkeit..., Lieserpfad...)
Mein Ziel ist es, daß wir uns so gut wie möglich verstehen und gemeinsam das Ziel verfolgen, eine schöne *gemeinsame* Zeit beim Mountainbiking zu haben!

Ich stelle mir vor (vielleicht ist das auch illusorisch), das wir 2006 nicht mehr solche unerträglichen Threads (insbesondere die mit den persönlichen Angriffen) im MTB-Forum haben!
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. (für Martin) - SVF: Amen und Halleluja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. Dezember 2005)

ich bin auch ganz klar für diesen! 

*---------- noch 6 Beiträge !!! ------------------*


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch ganz klar für diesen!
> 
> *---------- noch 6 Beiträge !!! ------------------*


.......fünf.......


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2005)

...vier... 

(aus Solidarität)


----------



## Astrokill (17. Dezember 2005)

...drei...


----------



## steve (17. Dezember 2005)

Um das Niveau des Lokalforum wieder zu heben 
wird dieser Thread geschlossen.

Viele Grüße

Steve


----------

